# Should I be concerned? Uber just sent me this



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


I also got it. It doesn't mention deactivation, but seems more like a reminder of all the perks we're missing out on by not keeping our cancellation rates low. I think it resets for everybody at the end of the month though, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

I got the same thing a little while ago. Think it’s just a generic message to try to entice you to stop doing it.

EDIT: Sorry, just noticed the wording on yours is different from mine. Still don’t think there is anything to worry about unless they specifically state something threatening.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Didn't read the one you'd attached. It's different from the Eats version.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Drive at very low speed around the block. Make them wait for you to return.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

What percentage of that 35% is from:

Fear
Other


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Deegizzle (1 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> What percentage of that 35% is from:
> 
> Fear
> Other


Won’t speak for the original poster, but for me, most of my cancellations are of the “accepted offer that was near my criteria for acceptance or to a place I never heard of, but I needed just a few more seconds to evaluate” variety.

That, along with a handful of accidental acceptance of the lame Trip Radar offer that suddenly popped up as a ping as I was trying to view something else.


----------



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

I have had se


Deegizzle said:


> Won’t speak for the original poster, but for me, most of my cancellations are of the “accepted offer that was near my criteria for acceptance or to a place I never heard of, but I needed just a few more seconds to evaluate” variety.
> 
> That, along with a handful of accidental acceptance of the lame Trip Radar offer that suddenly popped up as a ping as I was trying to view something else.


I have had several of this variety as well. Trip Radar really does not help out cause lol


----------



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> What percentage of that 35% is from:
> 
> Fear
> Other


Not sure on the exact percentage, but I would say caution as opposed to fear. A couple of weeks ago we had 7 carjacking’s within an hour. Can never be to careful…..I’m not sitting in the street at 1am for $8 waiting on a passenger to come out when he feels like it. Hit to my cancellation wins out over a hit to the face with a hollow point


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


If you are cancelling after the 5 minute wait, that should not go against you. If you are cancelling because you are sick of waiting, that is on you and not a good business move anyways.


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

I got a similar message. It would seem that they're having mass cancellations with drivers that, as previously stated, needed a few more seconds to figure out if an offered ride was worth it or not. Or if it was to a high crime area Etc. I'm at 19%. 

My top reasons, in no particular order, are:
1. Turns out the ride isnt not worth it
2. Whooooaa!! that's in a high crime area
3. That's that dumb b!tch with the misbehaving kid that keeps kicking my seat.
4. Customer changed destination. Now I have no idea where they're going. 
5. Pickup/Dropoff is a school. Likely a minor. 
6. Customer added a stop.


----------



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

Slackrabbit said:


> I got a similar message. It would seem that they're having mass cancellations with drivers that, as previously stated, needed a few more seconds to figure out if an offered ride was worth it or not. Or if it was to a high crime area Etc. I'm at 19%.
> 
> My top reasons, in no particular order, are:
> 1. Turns out the ride isnt not worth it
> ...


😂😂 I could definitely add these to my reasons


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


Why don't you just wait for a clock to run out and mark it as no-show? If you don't wanna take a ride after you accept it, at least do it smart so it won't count toward your cancellation rate...🤷‍♂️


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I got the same message. Most of my Uber cancellations come when I have have the Lift app on and I get a better offer,
so maybe I should be concerned


----------



## UltraVolatileUberDriver (May 27, 2021)

It is a blast email/ post. It is garbage. Ignore it and cancel when necessary or when the rate vs. the mileage doesn't make sense. They are smoking crack. We are paying $40 - $60 per day in fuel and now they are riding us about cancellation rates, after lowering pay. Do they think that we are r E tard ed?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

I've never received that email from Uber and 35% does seem on the high side. I would try to lower that number and not jeopardize my standings with Uber.


----------



## OOOBER_HUSTLA (7 d ago)

Be warned!

This a warning that the algorithm is about to change. If you haven't read the recent addendum, it basically positions uber to dictate the offer it sends. I think based on status/acceptance/cancellation, the calculation is now designed to send offers until the cherry pickers stop driving or conform to the algorithm.

In the past few days I have seen Uber, Doordash, and Grubhub all start sending me pitiful offers only. And it's relentless!

One thing I do know is that current technology does not now allow the algorithm adjust when a driver pivots to new strategy.

Sunday was fun plus $167 on doordash.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rideisdie said:


> I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long.


Just start the trip immediately and tell them that you're gonna circle the block until you see them TOC and then you'll stop! Uber can't do anything about that.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I got the same message. Most of my Uber cancellations come when I have have the Lift app on and I get a better offer,
> so maybe I should be concerned


I would be more concerned with how much
of your time you are wasting. The way I see it 
you might as well just shoot yourself in the foot.
I got the same letter today. My cancels are 12%


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

TIL:

My personal cancellation rate is too low! I need to be doing more in that area! I need Uber's attention! I now have a new year resolution! 🎉🥂


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Just got sent one to. I have a habit of cancelling on late passengers here in Detroit. Not changing that either any time soon.


----------



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

Selector19 said:


> Why don't you just wait for a clock to run out and mark it as no-show? If you don't wanna take a ride after you accept it, at least do it smart so it won't count toward your cancellation rate...🤷‍♂️


Waiting at night in the streets of Chicago, for 5 minutes is not the wisest of decisions lol. Shoot, waiting 2-3 minutes around here can be iffy. Friend who drives Uber got carjacked not too long ago & was lucky they only got his car. Different coworker doing Uber eats was shot in the foot and had his car taken. Now the money is even less with a higher risk factor.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Slackrabbit said:


> I got a similar message. It would seem that they're having mass cancellations with drivers that, as previously stated, needed a few more seconds to figure out if an offered ride was worth it or not. Or if it was to a high crime area Etc. I'm at 19%.
> 
> My top reasons, in no particular order, are:
> 1. Turns out the ride isnt not worth it
> ...


I also always cancel when they change the destination while im en route to pickup


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

OCBob said:


> If you are cancelling after the 5 minute wait, that should not go against you. If you are cancelling because you are sick of waiting, that is on you and not a good business move anyways.


As stated by the OP they’re in Chicago where carjackings are high, so waiting could mean your life.


Selector19 said:


> Why don't you just wait for a clock to run out and mark it as no-show? If you don't wanna take a ride after you accept it, at least do it smart so it won't count toward your cancellation rate...🤷‍♂️


Again, the OP stated that they are in Chi-Town, so waiting five minutes could mean your life and losing your car.


Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


I work in Houston and my cancellation believe it or not is 0%…

How you ask?

Simple, I drive Airport runs only!

Why risk a possible carjacking when I can make two to three bills a day?

As you being in Chi-Town I have talked to many pax’s from there and it is dangerous as can be there, so stay safe.

Also your Cancellation rate drops over a month and if you don’t cancel in a month then it will drop to zero over time, so don’t cancel for one month from your last cancellation and you will see a massive drop in your rate.

I rather have a low AR than a high cancellation rate…


----------



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As stated by the OP they’re in Chicago where carjackings are high, so waiting could mean your life.
> 
> Again, the OP stated that they are in Chi-Town, so waiting five minutes could mean your life and losing your car.
> 
> ...


You get it! Lol. Wasn’t sure if it was just me. We don’t get paid well & the risk is high. Airports use to be great around here, but have dropped drastically with UFF and lack of decent surges


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Rideisdie said:


> You get it! Lol. Wasn’t sure if it was just me. We don’t get paid well & the risk is high. Airports use to be great around here, but have dropped drastically with UFF and lack of decent surges


Grew up in Joliet, so I know how bad Chi-Town was when I was there and from all the reports I have heard it hasn’t gotten better by any means.

Best way to deal with this is to work the Burbs if you can and stay out of the inner-city unless you know you have a reservation that is scheduled and even then you let the rider know you are on your way and will be there at that time sharp and they usually are out there, well here they are.

People who never lived in Chi-Town wouldn’t know how dangerous it can be and you are more safer in TJ or CJ Mexico than you are in Chi-Town or even H-Town…


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 691834


I'll see your 26% and raise.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> How you ask?


I thought you were gonna follow with something like this:



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just start the trip immediately and tell them that you're gonna circle the block until you see them TOC and then you'll stop! Uber can't do anything about that.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Drive at very low speed around the block. Make them wait for you to return.


Yup great idea just keep burning whatever powers that vehicle.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> People who never lived in Chi-Town wouldn’t know how dangerous it can be and you are more safer in TJ or CJ Mexico than you are in Chi-Town or even H-Town…


Got any credible sources to support your amusing allegations?

Check out my source.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> Yup great idea just keep burning whatever powers that vehicle.


Pardon me, Mr. Professor:

Gas powered engines still burn fuel even when parked and idling. A 5 MPH lap around the block isn't gonna make or break the gas budget line item.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Pardon me, Mr. Professor:
> 
> Gas powered engines still burn fuel even when parked and idling. A 5 MPH lap around the block isn't gonna make or break the gas budget line item.


They got that crazy newfangled technology that turns off the engine when you aren't moving in some of them modern chariots.


----------



## UltraVolatileUberDriver (May 27, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I would be more concerned with how much
> of your time you are wasting. The way I see it
> you might as well just shoot yourself in the foot.
> I got the same letter today. My cancels are 12%


we gots to get to 9% and it is smooth sailing. The people who are at or under 10% didn't get the email.


----------



## TradeUp (Feb 14, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Just start the trip immediately and tell them that you're gonna circle the block until you see them TOC and then you'll stop! Uber can't do anything about that.


Lay on the horn until it runs out.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Got any credible sources to support your amusing allegations?
> 
> Check out my source.


There is crime in every city no matter what the size
Some are just a little more skid dish about it
If you are scared you probably shouldnt be driving
I had a guy ask me if I was afraid to use the expressway a couple nights ago. I told him I'm 
not afraid of anything. I'm 37k rides in and only ever felt in danger once. Dont even know that I was...


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm at 23% CR and I didn't get the message.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They got that crazy newfangled technology that turns off the engine when you aren't moving in some of them modern chariots.


My God I hate that, I rented a car a few months ago that had that feature, to me it was totally annoying, and I don't like the little delay when I take off from a light waiting for it to start.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There is crime in every city no matter what the size
> Some are just a little more skid dish about it
> If you are scared you probably shouldnt be driving
> I had a guy ask me if I was afraid to use the expressway a couple nights ago. I told him I'm
> not afraid of anything. I'm 37k rides in and only ever felt in danger once. Dont even know that I was...


I am the same and I know many people feel that people like us are fools, I drove taxi for 12 years and I was never in fear of my life in fact I did have one situation one night during my last month of driving taxi where I pulled a knife on a guy that was being stupid in my backseat, but looking back in hindsight I could have probably de-escalated the situation but since my wife just died of lung cancer the month before my mindset wasn't ready for any gentle calming of a passenger, I just pull the knife and say get the f*** out other than that I have never felt in danger doing taxi or rideshare hell I've even picked up and dropped off at Nicholson Gardens in watts, I've lived in Watts for many years and compton, I don't scare easily, but yes is Danger real yes danger is a real thing, but living my life thinking something's going to happen to me every second of the day is not a way to live for me.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rideisdie said:


> Waiting at night in the streets of Chicago, for 5 minutes is not the wisest of decisions lol. Shoot, waiting 2-3 minutes around here can be iffy. Friend who drives Uber got carjacked not too long ago & was lucky they only got his car. Different coworker doing Uber eats was shot in the foot and had his car taken. Now the money is even less with a higher risk factor.


Heard anything about shuffling? You don't have to cancel and no-show fee is in your pocket...


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

There seems to be 2 diff. emails. 1 looks kinda' nasty, the other 1's more boohoo & look what you're missing out on. I guess it depends on your cancel rate. Everybody on Reddit seems all worked up about it. Also, they've been reporting mass deactivations in the Chi. mkt. this morning.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

I got the nasty one that included one of Uber's favorite words, "FRAUD".


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I just remembered I did get this one about a week ago which doesn't look like exactly any of the ones I've seen in this thread so far:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> My God I hate that, I rented a car a few months ago that had that feature, to me it was totally annoying, and I don't like the little delay when I take off from a light waiting for it to start.


I'm with you. My wife has a little go cart Prius C that I find nothing endearing about including the gas engine turning on and off, never get used to it.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm with you. My wife has a little go cart Prius C that I find nothing endearing about including the gas engine turning on and off, never get used to it.


I'll never buy a car that shuts off its internal combustion engine at a stop.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There is crime in every city no matter what the size
> Some are just a little more skid dish about it
> If you are scared you probably shouldnt be driving
> I had a guy ask me if I was afraid to use the expressway a couple nights ago. I told him I'm
> not afraid of anything. I'm 37k rides in and only ever felt in danger once. Dont even know that I was...


Being almost carjacked I can tell you there are a few areas in H-Town I will not drive in no matter the dollar amount, so it ain’t being scared but being smart.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Selector19 said:


> Heard anything about shuffling?


On a "dangerous" neighborhood street with single family homes? How?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Schmanthony said:


> I'll never buy a car that shuts off its internal combustion engine at a stop.


I think most of the cars you can turn that feature off in the settings, in the car I rented that had it you can turn it off but I didn't know it till the day I was supposed to bring it back.


----------



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Being almost carjacked I can tell you there are a few areas in H-Town I will not drive in no matter the dollar amount, so it ain’t being scared but being smart.


Exactly


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


I drive Chicago here is a strategy I use to avoid servicing bad neighborhood late at night. If my current trip has a drop off near or in a neighborhood where crime rate is high or I wish not to go into I go offline. Once I complete drop off I remain offline and drive to an area where is less likely for me to receive a ping into the area I am try to avoid. It sucks to go offline but a 5 min 2 mile drive offline is worth my peace of mind.


----------



## Mnorton150 (Jul 11, 2020)

Cancellation rates = Deactivation
Acceptance rate doesnt matter


----------



## gvtiger92 (Jul 14, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> As stated by the OP they’re in Chicago where carjackings are high, so waiting could mean your life.
> 
> Again, the OP stated that they are in Chi-Town, so waiting five minutes could mean your life and losing your car.
> 
> ...


The queue at the Houston airport must move much faster than in my city. I never wait in that queue at the Airport. Can be sitting there for 45-90 minutes, not worth the lost time that I can be earning. Also have just as many 10-15 minute trips coming out of the airport as long lucrative trips.


----------



## taxi818_5076 (2 mo ago)

Grubhubflub said:


> I also got it. It doesn't mention deactivation, but seems more like a reminder of all the perks we're missing out on by not keeping our cancellation rates low. I think it resets for everybody at the end of the month though, so I'm not too worried about it.


It’s does not reset. It’s based on month to day. Example. 13th to 12th. As the month changes so does the day. If he goes offline for a month it will reset.


----------



## taxi818_5076 (2 mo ago)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


That’s through the roof. Why accept the trip at all. You should know the bad areas. I just would not accept and in fact turn the app off until I’m in my preferred area.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

gvtiger92 said:


> The queue at the Houston airport must move much faster than in my city. I never wait in that queue at the Airport. Can be sitting there for 45-90 minutes, not worth the lost time that I can be earning. Also have just as many 10-15 minute trips coming out of the airport as long lucrative trips.


Some days are super fast and others are slow but it all balances out and my safety is more important than risking another attempt on me.


----------



## mytyme32152 (2 mo ago)

If you wait past the time the rider is supposed to show, and the 3 minutes that they are being charged for you wait time", you cancel and use the reason "Customer did not show" and you get a cancelation fee, if you select "Charge Rider" I NEVER cancel before the above. You already spend your gas dollars getting, there so it's CRAZY to cancel at that point. If you are scared of something, then maybe you shouldn't be driving rideshare


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


*Pretty sure your cancellation rate wouldn't be so high if the ride fares were worth your while.

I'll wait for someone forever if it's a surge or decent enough promo. But I'll cancel on someone after I've waited on them for two minutes if the pay rate is garbage. You're not gonna make me wait and THEN get crackhead pay, after you've wasted my time. Who are they kidding?!?* 💯🛑❗


----------



## Bayou (May 8, 2020)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


If only you'll understand that like any other big biz, Uber is all about the bottom line. Only you and you alone can protect yourself from danger of waiting, 2 or sometimes 3 stops. Life ain't got no duplicate, therefore, put your safety FIRST.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


I'm in Atlanta, and I cancel for the same reasons. I also cancel if someone is smoking or pulls a gun on me.. Lyft will suspend you, if you cancel too often. When they do, I just drive for Uberr, until Lyft acts like they appreciate me. The same goes for Uber. I drive for Uber, until they piss me off.


----------



## Liveforhealth (Jul 18, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I also got it. It doesn't mention deactivation, but seems more like a reminder of all the perks we're missing out on by not keeping our cancellation rates low. I think it resets for everybody at the end of the month though, so I'm not too worried about it.


I cancel all the time. I reject all low value rides. I don’t care that people need to go to train station 5 minutes away. I want to get the best bang for the buck


----------



## Slugger (Aug 25, 2020)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons



I would get to know your areas and not go to those areas in Chicago and not work at I live in the suburbs of Chicago and will only work in DuPage. Will lake McHenry County’s
Also, I am signed up for the Wridz app, which is safer and more secure


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Liveforhealth said:


> I cancel all the time. I reject all low value rides. I don’t care that people need to go to train station 5 minutes away. I want to get the best bang for the buck


I reject phuctons too. We're talking about accepting and then canceling. They don't like that, but they don't want to pay more.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


Went from 1% cancels to 8% and rising since upfront fares , got the same message , could give 2 ****s about it , the day it’s not profitable is the day I move on completely 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ThereAreSomeWhoCallMeTim? (8 mo ago)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


35% ?!?!?!? WTF? How much time and gas are you wasting?????


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ThereAreSomeWhoCallMeTim? said:


> 35% ?!?!?!? WTF? How much time and gas are you wasting?????





Grubhubflub said:


> phuctons


----------



## Rideisdie (2 mo ago)

Mr Ocasio said:


> I drive Chicago here is a strategy I use to avoid servicing bad neighborhood late at night. If my current trip has a drop off near or in a neighborhood where crime rate is high or I wish not to go into I go offline. Once I complete drop off I remain offline and drive to an area where is less likely for me to receive a ping into the area I am try to avoid. It sucks to go offline but a 5 min 2 mile drive offline is worth my peace of mind.


Yeah, I’ve been doing that forever, but as you know violence In Chicago can cover a lot of areas at night. Lately they been hitting everywhere with the robberies lol.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Rideisdie said:


> cancellation rate is very high. I’m in Chicago and will cancel if it’s late and customer keeps we waiting too long. With all the carjackings and low Uber pay, I’d be crazy to sit outside after customer sends a “be right there” message and proceeds to leave me waiting for several minutes. I send an I have arrived message a minute before I arrive, which Never seems to work lol. I do also cancel for other reasons


I get that every time my CR goes up from 5% to 6. I let it go up regardless of what they say, so it goes up past 10% and gradually comes back to 5% within a few days. I won't worry about any shit Uber says.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> I also got it. It doesn't mention deactivation, but seems more like a reminder of all the perks we're missing out on by not keeping our cancellation rates low. I think it resets for everybody at the end of the month though, so I'm not too worried about it.


Nothing gets reset every month - it is based on the last 30 days, so it will come down only if you didn't drive for x number of days.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Slugger said:


> I would get to know your areas and not go to those areas in Chicago and not work at I live in the suburbs of Chicago and will only work in DuPage. Will lake McHenry County’s
> Also, I am signed up for the Wridz app, which is safer and more secure


Since the upfront pricing came I'm never going 
to the suburbs again and that includes evanston


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Since the upfront pricing came I'm never going
> to the suburbs again and that includes evanston
> View attachment 691976


I don't mind during peak hours as I always get return rides back to back - but never late night. Sometimes I hit Start as I see them walking to my vehicle, and if I don't like their destination - I simply roll down my window, apologize that there must've been a mistake as I was not scheduled to go to xxx-town, cancel and pull away. I know my CR will suffer, but I don't wanna do rides where I will actually lose money. Sorry, not running a charity.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Since the upfront pricing came I'm never going
> to the suburbs again and that includes evanston
> View attachment 691976





everydayimubering said:


> I don't mind during peak hours as I always get return rides back to back - but never late night. Sometimes I hit Start as I see them walking to my vehicle, and if I don't like their destination - I simply roll down my window, apologize that there must've been a mistake as I was not scheduled to go to xxx-town, cancel and pull away. I know my CR will suffer, but I don't wanna do rides where I will actually lose money. Sorry, not running a charity.


Oh jeese then if you cant make any
money you certainly shouldnt be doing it.
You cant make any money in the suburbs here.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Oh jeese then if you cant make any
> money you certainly shouldnt be doing it.
> You cant make any money in the suburbs here.


Don't you worry, I get enough rides in the city. It's my business to pick rides that are profitable and decline potential losses.


----------



## UltraVolatileUberDriver (May 27, 2021)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> There seems to be 2 diff. emails. 1 looks kinda' nasty, the other 1's more boohoo & look what you're missing out on. I guess it depends on your cancel rate. Everybody on Reddit seems all worked up about it. Also, they've been reporting mass deactivations in the Chi. mkt. this morning.


You're missing out on subway sandwiches and incorrectly paid trips, where they rob you of 65%! LMFAO


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> On a "dangerous" neighborhood street with single family homes? How?


So why accept trips from dangerous neighborhoods in the first place? 🤷‍♂️
I mean L.A. is not Chicago but we also have our ghettos here. If I happen to end up there brought by a ride, I would try to get out of there ASAP and accept a trip from a safer area...


----------



## blackopps (Jul 8, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There is crime in every city no matter what the size
> Some are just a little more skid dish about it
> If you are scared you probably shouldnt be driving
> I had a guy ask me if I was afraid to use the expressway a couple nights ago. I told him I'm
> not afraid of anything. I'm 37k rides in and only ever felt in danger once. Dont even know that I was...


If you're parked waiting your eyes should be scanning 360°. Not paying attention to your surroundings can be hazardous.


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

If you feel so unsafe that you can't wait 5 minutes then you should not have accepted the ride.
Cancelations are a valuable commodity and can't be wasted because you don't know your city.

Also, what happens when you cancel after 2 minutes and the rider happens to have a service animal?
Do you think Uber will take your safety into account when you get reported for refusing to transport a service animal?
At least if you wait 5 minutes you have a believable defense.


----------



## Blqman989 (7 mo ago)

everydayimubering said:


> I don't mind during peak hours as I always get return rides back to back - but never late night. Sometimes I hit Start as I see them walking to my vehicle, and if I don't like their destination - I simply roll down my window, apologize that there must've been a mistake as I was not scheduled to go to xxx-town, cancel and pull away. I know my CR will suffer, but I don't wanna do rides where I will actually lose money. Sorry, not running a charity.


----------



## Robert Dottery (Aug 12, 2021)

I've never been under the illusion that this is a career. I drive in the 'burbs. I love the outlying areas. I prefer driving days. I think of the total day and don't sweat a 20 minute drive for a 10 minute ride. I do this because I like doing it and am fortunate that I'm an old man and have other sources of income.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

OCBob said:


> If you are cancelling after the 5 minute wait, that should not go against you. If you are cancelling because you are sick of waiting, that is on you and not a good business move anyways.


Plenty of requests that i cancel if the pax is not TTTC. In Boston, Bike/bus lanes have taken away most available pu space. An efficient scoop and run is the only effective method. I also do this if the person put the pin on a busy street corner; they have until the light change to get in the car. 

As i get older I find I don’t tolerate a lack of common sense from my fellow breathers easily anymore. 

If a pax puts the pu in a place with no curb or in a dangerous area, they are given a Darwin chance when I arrive to get in the car before my car is at risk of an accident or citation.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

everydayimubering said:


> Nothing gets reset every month - it is based on the last 30 days, so it will come down only if you didn't drive for x number of days.


It will come down whenever “today” has a lower CR impact than the day it replaces in the 30 day look back.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Robert Dottery said:


> I've never been under the illusion that this is a career. I drive in the 'burbs. I love the outlying areas. I prefer driving days. I think of the total day and don't sweat a 20 minute drive for a 10 minute ride. I do this because I like doing it and am fortunate that I'm an old man and have other sources of income.


That make you an ideal 'business partner" for Uber management, where they say "jump" and you ask neither "why?" nor "how high?". You just follow!


Diamondraider said:


> Plenty of requests that i cancel if the pax is not TTTC. In Boston, Bike/bus lanes have taken away most available pu space. An efficient scoop and run is the only effective method. I also do this if the person put the pin on a busy street corner; they have until the light change to get in the car.
> 
> As i get older I find I don’t tolerate a lack of common sense from my fellow breathers easily anymore.
> 
> If a pax puts the pu in a place with no curb or in a dangerous area, they are given a Darwin chance when I arrive to get in the car before my car is at risk of an accident or citation.


This is all because Uber has steadfastly refused to "coach" the rider community on proper etiquette (dos and don'ts) about how to make best use of the rideshare service without aggravating the drivers or other riders. Why? Because of fear that then they might be perceived as a "transportation" company rather than a "technology" company as they claim to be. So they have left it up to the drivers to not only do the job that they are paid for, but also to "coach" the riders. Many of them don't even know how that App works and the many features it offers, and know nothing about under-age riders, the requirement to have booster seats for kids, and illegal pickup points like bus-stops, for example. I have personally ended up getting citations for picking up riders in a No Stopping zone.
Yes, unfortunately we work with the shittiest, dishonest and unethical business partner on this planet!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OOOBER_HUSTLA said:


> This a warning that the algorithm is about to change. If you haven't read the recent addendum, it basically positions uber to dictate the offer it sends. I think based on status/acceptance/cancellation, the calculation is now designed to send offers until the cherry pickers stop driving or conform to the algorithm.
> 
> One thing I do know is that current technology does not now allow the algorithm adjust when a driver pivots to new strategy.
> 
> Sunday was fun plus $167 on doordash.


Well done on that Sunday earnings.

I can't believe your post has not received a pile of likes. The algo _has_ changed. The flurry of these notices confirms, and it this other shoe dropping that I have been dreading since up front fares arrived. And that, I think, is what this is all about. Decreased acceptance and increased cancellations since up front fares have been fully deployed.

Once we got up front fares in my locale on both Uber and Lyft, I radically changed my driving strategy. My acceptance rate has dropped like a stone because I only accept pings that pay a minimum of $1 per mile (combined pick up distance and trip distance). As are many other drivers. That strategy was working as long as Uber was not dinging me for low acceptance. For several weeks uber did leave me alone. But now the geniuses over there seemed to have figured out the new driver behavior pattern and are adjusting. Frankly, I'm surprised that the acceptance nag, as well as possible real penalties, weren't baked into the cake when up front fares were rolled out.

Regarding cancellations, mine have gone through the roof. I will now accept, say a borderline fare, on say, uber. While enroute to the uber pax if a better ping comes in on lyft I will accept it, and cancel the uber ride. Now I realize this has been standard practice for some, but it is BRAND NEW for me, and may be so for other drivers. A _lot_ of other drivers. I got away with this approach for weeks without a peep out of uber or lyft. But now lyft is on me for both cancellations as well as "not making progress toward my fare" because I am also accepting a good lyft ping while on an uber ride.

These are architected glitches in the matrix. It happens when they change something. And these bastardos will keep up with the changes until finally the whole system breaks down. There is not an endless supply of fresh ignorant ants.

_Or is there?_


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> In Boston, Bike/bus lanes have taken away most available pu space.


Aren't you allowed to sit in idle in a bike lane for a little bit, as long as you don't get out of your car?


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> It will come down whenever “today” has a lower CR impact than the day it replaces in the 30 day look back.


Of course - you can improve your 30 day average by driving and not canceling OR just not driving.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Aren't you allowed to sit in idle in a bike lane for a little bit, as long as you don't get out of your car?


Generally NO, but some jurisdictions may be more tolerant.


----------



## OOOBER_HUSTLA (7 d ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Well done on that Sunday earnings.
> 
> I can't believe your post has not received a pile of likes. The algo _has_ changed. The flurry of these notices confirms, and it this other shoe dropping that I have been dreading since up front fares arrived. And that I think is what this is all about. Decreased acceptance and increased cancellations since up front fares have been fully deployed.
> 
> ...


Been around these groups for a minute. Created a new account for anonymity. I can still get old surge when the conditions are right. The heck with Uber and these gig companies.


----------



## Tena50 (10 d ago)

ThereAreSomeWhoCallMeTim? said:


> 35% ?!?!?!? WTF? How much time and gas are you wasting?????


Wow you’ve been out here to long let ppl wait however long they will or won’t do the dreamy part of this job is you can do it anyway you want to! Chill


----------



## blackopps (Jul 8, 2017)

Robert Dottery said:


> I've never been under the illusion that this is a career. I drive in the 'burbs. I love the outlying areas. I prefer driving days. I think of the total day and don't sweat a 20 minute drive for a 10 minute ride. I do this because I like doing it and am fortunate that I'm an old man and have other sources of income.


Yes we old man are giving away our services for free to a corrupt corporation.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

WEY00L said:


> If you feel so unsafe that you can't wait 5 minutes then you should not have accepted the ride.
> Cancelations are a valuable commodity and can't be wasted because you don't know your city.
> 
> Also, what happens when you cancel after 2 minutes and the rider happens to have a service animal?
> ...


My argument, now, is “I’m not paid enough to wait five minutes!”


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Robert Dottery said:


> I've never been under the illusion that this is a career. I drive in the 'burbs. I love the outlying areas. I prefer driving days. I think of the total day and don't sweat a 20 minute drive for a 10 minute ride. I do this because I like doing it and am fortunate that I'm an old man and have other sources of income.


Those that say they drive in the burbs are misleading you. As much as we may like to stay in a particular area the app will move you around.


----------



## djp5690 (1 mo ago)

I’ve been driving Eats-only for a few months now. My CR hovers between 45%-52%! I have received no letters or emails. The algorithm still sends me good trips. I think this is all meaningless if you’re driving Eats, at least in my market. They REALLY don’t like when you cancel on pax, but with eats, as long as you don’t have the food and aren’t “holding” the order for 20 min before cancelling, I don’t think the give a rats rectum.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Aren't you allowed to sit in idle in a bike lane for a little bit, as long as you don't get out of your car?


He'll no! In Raleigh I can get away with that, there are very few bike riders and the worst that will happen is you'll be asked to move. In big cities, they are much more likely to just come up to your window with a ticket.


----------

